# Safety of Beaphar Spot-on Ivermectin on mice



## squirrelpot

I have a mouse with a bad infestation of lice or other parasites, tiny bald patches all over the front of her face, and in other places too.

With rats I have always had success with Beaphar Spot-on. It's also available in doses for smaller animals like hamsters and gerbils, and with this product for smaller animals it states that the animal must weigh at least 50g.

My doe with the infestation weighs 42g. That's quite a bit under the minimum.

Is it safe to treat her with just half a full dose? The product comes in small squeezable pipettes. I could easily control the amount I use on her.

(She's not pregnant or nursing, so that's not a safety consideration.)

I'd be grateful for advice on this.

Chris


----------



## SilverWings

I work in a pet shop and I've just had a look at he packaging for the beaphar one, it specifically says do not use in mice because they may weigh less than 50g. We do have a Bob martin spot on for small rodents, it doesn't have ivermectin it's got something else, the dosage on that is 3 drops for a mouse. Personally I'd choose the one designed especially for mice. I think others use the ivermectin one though.


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Just use olive oil...

It will drown the parasites and is organic, thus not toxic to your mouse/mice. I assure you it works.

Just place a line down their back and on top of their head- it will drip to the mouse's sides. Avoid getting it in or on their ear- they hate it and large quantities in their ear can possibly result in an ear infection. Retreat after 4 days for 3 weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## squirrelpot

Lake Mousery said:


> Retreat after 4 days for 3 weeks


Thanks! A really easy solution, and I like the fact that it's totally non-toxic!

One question: what does 'Retreat after 4 days for 3 weeks' mean? Do you mean apply the same treatment every four days for three weeks?

Chris


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Yes, you are correct. Apply olive oil every four days for three weeks.

This eliminates the possibilities of re-infestations. The olive oil does not kill the eggs of lice/mites. Several treatments will kill the nymphs before they mature to sexual maturity, their hatching cycle is 7-10 days.

Olive oil does not hurt/injure them. Some say it makes their coat more silky, and is healthy if consumed. However, the oil may make their bodies more susceptible to cold. So try to house them in a warmer room and/or extra bedding. Treat away!


----------



## squirrelpot

Right, I've applied olive oil for the first time. She wasn't keen on having it on her face, and she certainly didn't want it on her hindquarters (squeak squeak) and she looks thoroughly bedraggled and glum now! But I'm certain she's fine apart from being confused and uncomfortable for a while.

I've given her a little pink plastic nesting house, with loads of extra toilet paper, so she should be able to stay more snug and warm than usual, and the room does not get terribly cold.

Now just one more question: it's about quantity. I dipped my finger lightly into the oil and smeared it along her face and back (carefully avoiding the ears), and then smeared along her flanks as well, dipping my finger lightly into the oil repeatedly. Is this enough? Or should I dribble it along her back so that it immediately pours down her flanks? Or use some other method of application?


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Yeah, they never like it but it does not hurt them. Yeah, they will be a bit agitated and uncomfortable for a day or so after. It is because they feel wet and they can not get it off, however this aspect of oil results in the lice/mites suffocating and detaching from the skin. When applying the oil, be careful they do not jump if your mouse is skittish.

I mean if you get some on the ears, it should not be a problem. However, the less in the ear canal is better.

What you did is fine- more on the body is better TBH. For the face, just a little on their forehead and it will slowly drip and spread as they clean themselves. When I had a lice infestation a while back, I had over two dozen infected mice. So I was much less patient compared to you. I would dip my index finger and lightly dab them on their forehead while they were still. After, they would often begin to panic and want to flee. I would then dip three fingers in the olive oil and just go straight down their back, real quick- then release them back in their tank.

The next day, their coat should be completely greasy. If not, it means you did not apply enough and the lice will travel to the dry areas.


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Also if you have light colored mice, olive oil is an easy method to determine if you have an infestation. Adult lice are easily visible (small brown spots, which are full of blood) once olive oil is applied to light fur.


----------



## squirrelpot

Wow! After just two days, the effect of the first application of olive oil is really remarkable!!

The tiny bald patches on her face have more or less disappeared, the big bald patch on her side is beginning to fluff over with new fur, her coat feels super-silky, and best of all she's much much livelier.

I'm thrilled to bits! and really delighted to have found a safe treatment that works.

Five more treatments, at four day intervals!

Thank you again for your advice!

Chris


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Great! I am very glad to hear!

No problem, best of health to you and your mousie !


----------



## squirrelpot

One more question about the olive oil treatment.

Do you change all the substrate and bedding and deep-clean the cage/bin with each treatment, i.e. every four days?


----------

